# I'm in love with Siri



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

She's the best! Too bad she won't marry me (EULA problems, apparently).

I found this article today on how to use Siri to post to your Facebook or Twitter accounts:

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/10/you-can-now-tweet-and-update-your-facebook-status-from-siri

And I posted this the other day, it's full of useful information about using proper grammar and capitalization with Siri:

http://blog.crushapps.com/2011/10/more-fun-with-siri-dictation/

And then, there's all the fun stuff. How to have Siri call you anything you like:

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/10/youve-been-warned-siri-likes-pet-names-too

My kids are loving asking her all kinds of stuff. She's definitely a hit around here!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This does not help me in my resolve to be a good girl and wait until Christmas.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL. Listen to this interview she gave to Time Magazine. Tell me you don't need her!

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/10/time-magazine-interviews-siri-the-hottest-girl-in-the-silicon-valley-video


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> LOL. Listen to this interview she gave to Time Magazine. Tell me you don't need her!
> 
> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/10/time-magazine-interviews-siri-the-hottest-girl-in-the-silicon-valley-video


Lalalala.. I'm not listening. 

I just got the baby Kindle, I have the Fire (Nov 15) AND Touch 3G (Nov 21) on preorder and I'm taking to my daughter to New York (Nov 20). I HAVE TO wait until at least Christmas unless I sell one of the BRATs.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I may make Siri's acquaintance soon. This would my first smart phone of any kind.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> I may make Siri's acquaintance soon. This would my first smart phone of any kind.


Me too - my problem is I want it yesterday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen Colbert played with it on his show the other night. . . . .it had some fairly amusing responses to his comments.  But some were also just. . . .ordinary.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

She? My Siri voice is a man.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

history_lover said:


> She? My Siri voice is a man.


Really? I thought she was the same for everyone?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Really? I thought she was the same for everyone?


No, apparently, it's a female voice in the US and male in the UK. If you change the "voice control" in the settings (under "general" > "international") from English (US) to English (UK) you can get the male voice. There's an Australian one too - female, but has a good go at the accent.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

history_lover said:


> No, apparently, it's a female voice in the US and male in the UK. If you change the "voice control" in the settings (under "general" > "international") from English (US) to English (UK) you can get the male voice. There's an Australian one too - female, but has a good go at the accent.


Does it sound like the Doctor? That would be awesome


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Does it sound like the Doctor? That would be awesome


Gah! Then I'd never get my phone back from my kids! Lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest:

How to Create a Shopping List With Siri
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/10/23/shopping-list-with-siri/


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I will soon join the ranks of the iPhoned, but I will still be Siriless. I decided on the 4 not S because they now have an 8 gb one for $99. I spent almost an hour in an Apple store trying to get it. The store was crowded and noisy and the salesman couldn't get AT&T to approve me, even after shouting into his phone, and then me shouting into his phone. So I went home empty handed. The next day I ordered online from AT&T and there was no problem. My shiny new iPhone 4 should arrive in a day or two.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thought this might be of interest:
> 
> How to Create a Shopping List With Siri
> http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/10/23/shopping-list-with-siri/


That's neat! I could probably customize that for a packing list, too. I'm always making packing lists when we travel.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard on the radio apparently Siri is having problems understanding the Scottish accent, lol.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> I will soon join the ranks of the iPhoned, but I will still be Siriless. I decided on the 4 not S because they now have an 8 gb one for $99. I spent almost an hour in an Apple store trying to get it. The store was crowded and noisy and the salesman couldn't get AT&T to approve me, even after shouting into his phone, and then me shouting into his phone. So I went home empty handed. The next day I ordered online from AT&T and there was no problem. My shiny new iPhone 4 should arrive in a day or two.


Congrats! I have the iPhone 4. Really,really sweet phone. Hopefully we can get Siri too at some point. I still have about a year till I can upgrade.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was (am?) going to wait until my phone plan expires next April to upgrade.  Do I have the patience?  I want Siri NOW.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was (am?) going to wait until my phone plan expires next April to upgrade. Do I have the patience? I want Siri NOW.


I made a pact with myself that I would get an iPhone as my reward for losing 50 lbs which I think will happen by January going by my average losses so far ... I was so tempted to go to Verizon tomorrow to see if they got them in and just getting it now - as of this moment I think is am still resolved to hold off . I've wanted an iPhone since they came out but Siri has pushed me over the edge and now I not only want but I have a deep seated need for one


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My 4 came today! Wheee!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Siri is awesome.  Makes it so much easier to do things like add an event to your calendar.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My husband calls her Betty.  The other day, while driving, he asked "how fast are we going?". Betty said "I don't know,  I was just wondering that same thing". Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to do it -- upgrade to 4S.  

My current 3GS is almost the first cell phone I've ever had.  Certainly the first smart phone.  I don't know the ins and outs of phones, carriers, plans.  Help.

Bought my 3GS at an Apple Store in April '10.  Set it up there with AT&T contract / 2 year plan.  AT&T tells me I can upgrade.  (Sometimes you can't?)  I would like to buy new phone at Apple Store again.  Or do I have to buy it from AT&T?  If I buy it at Apple Store, how does phone number, info, whatever get put onto 4S?  Somehow service on 3GS is just canceled?  How does all that work?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm going to do it -- upgrade to 4S.
> 
> My current 3GS is almost the first cell phone I've ever had. Certainly the first smart phone. I don't know the ins and outs of phones, carriers, plans. Help.
> 
> Bought my 3GS at an Apple Store in April '10. Set it up there with AT&T contract / 2 year plan. AT&T tells me I can upgrade. (Sometimes you can't?) I would like to buy new phone at Apple Store again. Or do I have to buy it from AT&T? If I buy it at Apple Store, how does phone number, info, whatever get put onto 4S? Somehow service on 3GS is just canceled? How does all that work?


You can buy it from the Apple Stores and they'll help you get it all switched over from your old phone to your new one...


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Apple store will help you, but you can also go to an AT&T store or order online.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm going to do it -- upgrade to 4S.
> 
> My current 3GS is almost the first cell phone I've ever had. Certainly the first smart phone. I don't know the ins and outs of phones, carriers, plans. Help.
> 
> Bought my 3GS at an Apple Store in April '10. Set it up there with AT&T contract / 2 year plan. AT&T tells me I can upgrade. (Sometimes you can't?) I would like to buy new phone at Apple Store again. Or do I have to buy it from AT&T? If I buy it at Apple Store, how does phone number, info, whatever get put onto 4S? Somehow service on 3GS is just canceled? How does all that work?


You can get it from either place. Make sure you back up your old phone 1st with the IOS5 update, and back up to cloud, then you won't even need to plug your new phone into the computer. I loved that part!! It only took a few minutes. Everything was there!! I love not having to plug into my computer!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Until now I hadn't paid much attention to availability of the 4S.  Looked on-line at my local Apple Store.  Make on-line reservation after 9:00 P.M. today for pick-up tomorrow.  As I want to go Tuesday, thought I'd wait until tomorrow after 9:00 P.M. probably.  Checked a little while ago at app. midnight.  No longer any available for tomorrow.  Was the 4S released recently?  Still a wait for it?  I'm anxious, but there's no rush.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Earlier today, I read an article on Slashdot that claims Siri has been made to work on both an iPhone 4 and a 4th gen iPod touch, but they need to be jailbroken. I might consider jailbreaking the iPod touch for this.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Grrrrrr?  Hard to reserve one on-line for pick-up at Apple Store.  At 9:00 I was on-line.  What I wanted was shown as available.  By the time I signed in and clicked through couple screens . . . said was not available.  Is that because I had reserved it or what?  Phone call to store in the morning.  

Grrrrrr?

ETA:  Thinking about it . . . the last screen I got to was Make Your Choice screen again.  This time what I wanted was not available.  I don't know if it's because I do now have it reserved or what?  I'm kind of guessing it's not reserved for me because I didn't get e-mail confirmation of anything.  Didn't say I would though.  Call in the morning.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How frustrating! I think a call in the morning is a good idea. I hope you get one soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Earlier today, I read an article on Slashdot that claims Siri has been made to work on both an iPhone 4 and a 4th gen iPod touch, but they need to be jailbroken. I might consider jailbreaking the iPod touch for this.
> 
> Mike


Hmmmm.... 

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't call. I went to the Apple Store.

"No, I don't have a confirmation, but . . . ."

"We have one in the back."

*I got it!!* (AT&T white 32G) Guess what I'll be playin' with for a while.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I didn't call. I went to the Apple Store.
> 
> "No, I don't have a confirmation, but . . . ."
> 
> ...


Tell Siri we said 'Hi'


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How'd Apple come up with name "Siri"?  Iris spelled backwards.  Is there "someone" at Apple by the name of Iris?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How'd Apple come up with name "Siri"? Iris spelled backwards. Is there "someone" at Apple by the name of Iris?


Actually Siri was an app that another company produced and Apple bought it up


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And apparently, based on something I saw on TV, another company has come out with something similar called "Iris" for Android devices. 

http://www.socialbucket.net/2011/10/iris-siri-competitor-for-android.html

Congrats, Sandpiper!!!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I didn't call. I went to the Apple Store.
> 
> "No, I don't have a confirmation, but . . . ."
> 
> ...


Woohoo!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So now that I have iPhone 4S, would like it to sync mainly Calendar and Contacts with my Mac and also us Photostream.  But that only works if you have Lion downloaded on the Mac.  I don't as yet.  Was going to wait yet.  So now or still later??


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple has  problems with the 4S. First the battery drain -- I'm not having that problem. Knock-on-wood. Now at times Siri isn't working. She talks, but she just says, "Sorry, something's wrong. Can you try that again?" She's no help (and no fun).


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> How'd Apple come up with name "Siri"? Iris spelled backwards. Is there "someone" at Apple by the name of Iris?


Being described as a "personal assistant application" I assumed Siri is just a play on the form of address "sir", such as "yes, sir" like a personal assistant might say. But googling it, other suggestions include the fact that a co-founder of Siri is Norwegian and Siri is a Scandinavian female name.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to go to Apple Store tomorrow to get a new 4S iPhone.  The camera flash on my phone doesn't work right.  Senior AppleCare tech who I talked to today said she has heard of that once or twice.  

Was I surprised when there was a flash when I took a photo.    Thought there was something really wrong with it.  Didn't know there was a flash!  

ETA (next day):  Nothing wrong with iPhone.  When I bought it, also bought a cover.  "The guy" in the Apple Store put the cover on.  OK.  Well . . . there was a piece of removable clear plastic film over the back of the phone.  So over the lens, light meter, etc., whatever.  That was the problem.  Grrrrrrrr.  Trip to the Apple Store this morning for nothing.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Remember the milk has Siri integration and it is awesome!!!  Just wanted to give you a head's up.  Google "Remember the Milk" for directions.  This has helped me keep track of todos


----------

